# iPad flushed (factory look) install



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anybody know (or seen) an iPad mounted flushed to replace the factory car stereo...

Considering space is very limited on my car ... I'm not sure if an iPad would even fit ... but it would be nice to know if something like this has been thought of ...

I would be eternally grateful if someone could point me to a stereo shop here in the DXB that would do this ...


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

What car is it? 
if you have a look on google there are plenty:

World’s first Apple iPad in-car installation - SlipperyBrick.com
iPad Range Rover Car Install Makes Us Envious
Video: Second-ever iPad car installation keeps it simple, maintains factory tech — Autoblog


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Does anybody know (or seen) an iPad mounted flushed to replace the factory car stereo...
> 
> Considering space is very limited on my car ... I'm not sure if an iPad would even fit ... but it would be nice to know if something like this has been thought of ...
> 
> I would be eternally grateful if someone could point me to a stereo shop here in the DXB that would do this ...


Samsung has a new tablet also... that might work instead of the Ipad.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I suppose, although the iPad would have more apps and more acceessories, etc etc etc ... 

I kinda eyeballed it earlier ... I dont think it'll fit though. I have a very small center console.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Samsung has a new tablet also... that might work instead of the Ipad.


Samsung tablet insetad of iPad ? uke:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ccr said:


> Samsung tablet insetad of iPad ? uke:



You know it. Android phones now have more apps and outsell Iphones 2:1, at least in the States. Not sure about the rest of the world. The key reason for this is that Android is open source, allowing many more developers and programmers to create fun apps for it, whereas Apple is very secretive with their stuff. 

Apple / Iphone is the Internet Explorer of the mobile world and Android is the Firefox.  

I should also point out that last I checked, Samsung makes the very best LED Panels on the planet, I havent looked into the specs for the Samsung Tablet, but this together with Google Android sounds like a win/ win for me. I think Apple / Iphone has hit its peak with the 3GS phone and now new players are going to start taking over (HTC is another huge player) 

Android phones outsell iPhone 2-to-1, says research firm - Computerworld

Android phones outsell iPhone - Telegraph

"Android phones are now the second most popular handsets behind Research in Motion's BlackBerry range. RIM's devices accounted for 36 per cent of the US smartphone market in the first quarter of this year, says NPD Group, followed by Android-based phones with 28 per cent, and Apple's iPhone with 21 per cent. "


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever .. its like asking a chick if she wants to ride a For-Ari or a hooptie ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Or a Gemini vs. Porsche


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Whatever .. its like asking a chick if she wants to ride a For-Ari or a hooptie ...


....... I want to have a chick that loves me for my Samsung, not my Iphone. LOL!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

And now you're gonna say that its all about the motion of the ocean ... LOL


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> And now you're gonna say that its all about the motion of the ocean ... LOL


Size does matter


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ultramind said:


> Size does matter


word!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> word!


Let me get str8 ..u wanna put your ipad right on your car's dashboard?

Are you really planning to multitask while driving ? You know it is not a good idea to play online games while driving. LOL Unless u r used to heavy traffic. By the way did not find car yet :juggle:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Us, Yankees ... can easily multi-task & multi-thread ... 

How do you like them apples? 

Be wary of them Toyotas .. might (most likely) not stop when you hit the brakes ... great quality ... just like Universal Health Care .. LOL I'm jp


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to go on the unsafe band wagon. Seems like a very unsafe elecrical item to have to tinker with whilst driving. 

(I am getting old and just not hip with the youngster ways)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Us, Yankees ... can easily multi-task & multi-thread ...
> 
> How do you like them apples?
> 
> Be wary of them Toyotas .. might (most likely) not stop when you hit the brakes ... great quality ... just like Universal Health Care .. LOL I'm jp


I like apple because of the new ideas they bring and the stylish looks of their products. Hardware, though, is a different story.

I am really not sure which tablet to buy. I will only use to read books and browse the internet. Samsung, ipad and any other will do I think. It is very nascent so I still need to figure how that google media agreement with publishers are/will working out. 

I wish I had a way to have my books in pdf....

As JP guy you do hate Japanese cars and prefer FORD ?
u ve been brainwashed


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Dood ... I ain't no JP ... and no .. I dont prefer Fords (nor Jags ... Flame on!!) ... LOL I keed I keed

Is Hyundai Canadian?


----------

